

Omidyar and Greenwald's First Look runs into journalism’s two big problems - smacktoward
http://www.cjr.org/the_audit/first_look_runs_headlong_into.php?page=all

======
mark_l_watson
For the first time, I just spent some time reading First Look. I thought the
material was very good, an antidote to the highly filtered news from MSNBC,
Fox, CNN, etc.

I have several friends and family members who are self-described "news
junkies" who only watch/read the few main US corporate news outlets. This
drives me nuts. I have shown them, for example, news.google.com as a means to
look at one story from the perspective of what news outlets in multiple
countries are saying. Most seem happy with narrow viewed, filtered news.

